# Retirement dream fruition



## Antlerz22

Well 2 weeks ago come Friday, I pulled the trigger on a dream of mine. Unfortunately I cant post pictures of her because she wont be built until apx first week in July. I bought a 2016 BlueWave 2000 Purebay bayboat sitting on a Sport Trail all marine grade aluminum trailer.

Its going to have a Minnkota Riptide ST 24v 80lb thrust trolling motor on a detachable mount. An Evinrude Etec G2 200hp-H.O. motor. A Garmin 7610xsv MFD with a GT50M-TM transducer. It has traditional chirp, chirp down-view, chirp side-view, and fast response temperature sensor. For anchoring I'm getting the Minnkota 12' Talon shallow water anchor--in addition to my regular anchor for deeper waters.

I upgraded the boat to handle the 200hp from the standard max of 150hp, with their performance package. It upgrades the 10" fixed Baystar jackplate to a 10" Seastar hydraulic jackplate. A Baystar steering to a Seastar hydraulic steering, and the transom is made to the 2200 PureBay specs to handle the 50 extra horses. The Evinrude will be a digital control meaning there aren't any steering linkage/cables--its steered through electrical signals sent to the hydraulic steering built into the motor mount on the G2's.

For times when we want to go for a swim I got the optional swim platform, it also makes it a ton easier to get in if one falls out for whatever reason. Its going to have cyclone seats, which move forward, backward, side to side, and swivel 360 degrees. So one can sit in them and fish straight out the back or the sides over the gunwales. In the front deck added a base plate for a pedestal casting chair matching the color of the cyclone seats--optional. And in the console battery compartment, I had a duo pro 3 bank battery charger installed--optional. The rear livewell I had upgraded to Pro-air and a recirculator, so I can get bait onshore and make it to where ever without the bait dying.

Seperate of what I paid for the boat, I'm getting a Standard Horizon GX1700B marine radio, and a powder coated t-top-from a custom mfg. I having as an option done at the factory, 4 marine grade aluminum deck plates, bonded underneath the floor/deck during the build--to securely fasten the t-top to.

I wont have note one, all my years of hard work made it possible to outright buy her with my annuity---and believe me it hurt to do so!!! But its what I worked for and wanted for over ten years of reading and poring through reviews and videos of every aspect of what I had put into the build. So to me ---it is worth it--even though depreciation on boats is a lot. I will in a little while be able to post pictures as they build her. The factory is going to post her through the different phases (so they say as I asked) of the build to the finished product. Anyhow if my research proves accurate (not that I'm going to get stupid) she should be in the 65mph neighborhood. More than plenty to outrun a storm if needed or an emergency. So stay tuned, here in about a month I should be getting some starter pictures of her.

Heres a video, its not the seating i am getting nor does it have a t-top---but the rest is accurate.


----------



## glenway

I don't understand half of what you said but drowning worms will never be the same. Best of luck on the water with all your new friends - whoever they will be.


----------



## hassell

Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## youngdon

Congratulations Ralph. You worked your butt off for many years, now it's time to enjoy.


----------



## Antlerz22

glenway said:


> I don't understand half of what you said but drowning worms will never be the same. Best of luck on the water with all your new friends - whoever they will be.


Yea some of the descriptions can be hard to understand if not familiar with boats in general. And yes fishing isn't going to be quite the same for me--I am going to be able to "see" the bottom almost picture like--so its said.



hassell said:


> Should be a lot of fun.


Yes I'm going to play with it to learn all its intricacies--the fish finder lol



youngdon said:


> Congratulations Ralph. You worked your butt off for many years, now it's time to enjoy.


Thanks Don, to tell the truth, I wanted the 2400 BlueWave PureBay- or even the 2200--But to be able to purchase outright I had to settle for a bit less size wise---2000 PureBay and still leave with decent money on the table. Boats are expensive!!!


----------



## knapper

BOAT: brake out another thousand.


----------



## Larry

From land predators to the water kind. I cant wait to see your new boat!

Larry


----------



## Antlerz22

knapper said:


> BOAT: brake out another thousand.


Ha...that's getting to be a tad shy--LOL



TheDuckMaster said:


> From land predators to the water kind. I cant wait to see your new boat!
> 
> Larry


Hey gots ta have a standby hobby, and living here is good for freshwater as well as salt water fishing. Next week going to dabble in my first coyote hunt on my new hunting club property. Will keep you all posted on both firsts!!


----------



## Antlerz22

My hull being hand laid, its 100% hand laid--no part of the boat is chopper gun period. Very few boats can claim 100% hand laid. If they say just "hand laid" without the (100%), then by law ONLY 1% has to be hand laid--the rest can be chopper gun--kind of deception by most boat mfgs claiming hand laid IMO (but legally leaving out the 100%). But not BlueWave.









Hull finished and waiting for the grid stringer to be inserted and chemically bonded with plexus, a methylacrylate that is the same bonding adhesive used to secure the tiles on the space shuttle.









All the compartments are foam insulated, not just the fish box compartments--that way any can be used for fish as well, or ice storage with drinks etc...









The grid stringer in place and chemically bonded (look along the edges of the white areas along where it meets the brown--its what BlueWave calls its 360 degree bonding---no other boat maker does this. It makes for a solid riding, no hollow sound when coming down on waves in chop like other mfgs boats. Notice along the sides where the white meets the brown--thats what ties the grid stringer entirely around the hull. And just inside that, is a 4 inch wide support for the cap "deck" to rest on (the sanded area--sanded to remove overspray from blocking material) and be chemically bonded to--making the hull + grid stringer + cap "deck" as one, once the plexus has cured. Also no other mfg has the support grid along the sides like the BlueWave, so counting those 2 grids (one running along each side) and the center grids running fore to aft (front to back) you have 4 grid stringers-- no other mfg has this either.









Boat is at the dealer as we speak, getting motor mounted, fish finder, underwater light, talon shallow water anchor, trolling motor etc... after that it goes to get a t-top from a t-top dealer I went to, and lastly after that it goes to get a custom boat cover to protect it all. Still about 2 to 3 weeks before I get to bring her home.


----------



## youngdon

Sweet Boat Ralph ! You're gonna have a lot of fun with her. What are you gonna name her ?


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Sweet Boat Ralph ! You're gonna have a lot of fun with her. What are you gonna name her ?


Ha... BeatzWurk


----------



## glenway

So, that's what floats your boat!

Looks like that homework should pay off.


----------



## 220swift

Great looking process Ralph, it's going to be a top notch water craft for sure!


----------



## Antlerz22

glenway said:


> So, that's what floats your boat!
> 
> Looks like that homework should pay off.


Yea Glen that's another thing that floats my boat. Right now its brutal outside with the humidity and heat, and it gets hotter from here, till about the end of September before we start to really notice a slow change. So having said that, I will be fishing quite a bit--but at night. Daytime fishing is brutal, blinding on the water, and even the fish seem to take refuge somewhere.

Yea my 10 years of homework made the actual outfitting for me easy. I already knew the boat and components, I chose well by reading and videos etc.. only time will tell. I am going to get the garmin virb (similar to the "go-pro") to do some videos of my trips etc... to share. Anyway it will more than likely be 3 weeks minimum before I can actually use her. But me and the dealer are going to do a test run after he does his outfitting, and before the rest of what I will get done (t-top etc..).


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> Great looking process Ralph, it's going to be a top notch water craft for sure!


Thanks Mike, shes not top drawer--but close enough--and has some features the big boys don't.


----------



## Antlerz22

Well picked her up Tuesday, still have to get her hair done this Monday--(t-top) and electronics in the t-top as well. This week has been to nasty to take her out, so as we speak I haven't even floated her yet. Here are some pictures, she is a beauty IMO.


----------



## Antlerz22

More pics, was close to 16MB last post.


----------



## glenway

Worth the wait. Now, for some fish guts on that pristine finish.


----------



## Antlerz22

Yes bloody the decks is just around the corner, have to get everything done first. Still about 2 to 3 weeks my best guess.


----------



## hassell

Pretty nice, enjoy it for sure.


----------



## youngdon

Sweet ride Ralph. I wish I was closer.


----------



## Antlerz22

You almost were, lol you would of had a fishing buddy as well Don. See---women change everything LOL


----------



## ReidRH

Proud for ya Man! Looks Great! I Bought a boat earlier this year! Only had a chance to get it in the water a few times but I will be going for 5 days my next time Home, Lisa and I are going Camping and Fishing So We Will be getting a Little Lake Time In!


----------



## prairiewolf

Just saw this post. Congrats on your boat it sure looks like a nice one. Everytime I would go to Texas we would go offshore fishing in my brother in laws boat. Sure a lot nicer fishing then at the lakes in Az. Just way to m,any jet skies and water skiers nowadays !


----------



## Antlerz22

Well here she is with her hair done (T-Top), had a VHF radio installed inside electronics box (white box), an antenna for it as well on top, and a T-Bag (black zippered bag under T-Top). A radome for night fishing safety, and weather. A driving light up front underneath, and 2 spreader diffused lights for the rear deck area also for night fishing. Had an am/fm radio installed, with a dongle (bluetooth device) for use with wifes Iphone to play music from her phone library into the radio, and 2 speakers. I will weather permitting take her out tomorrow for her maiden voyage (freshwater lake) to give her a shakedown. Between this (getting boat done) and working at the hunting camp every weekend for the past 6 weeks and on wednesdays, Ive been somewhat busy. Heck I havent even had time between the weather and what has been mentioned to even go hunting (coyote). Think since my boat is home and regular hunting season right around the corner Oct 15th (bow), that I wont get to hunt coyote until next year. Its always something, no matter what you want to do something always has a way of altering your plans no matter how simple they may seem to be. Anyways, sorry been so long since I've been on, my priorities were a bit in a different direction---obviously. Rolllll Tide!!
View attachment 17538
View attachment 17538


----------



## Antlerz22

ReidRH said:


> Proud for ya Man! Looks Great! I Bought a boat earlier this year! Only had a chance to get it in the water a few times but I will be going for 5 days my next time Home, Lisa and I are going Camping and Fishing So We Will be getting a Little Lake Time In!


Thx, been a long road to yesterday.



prairiewolf said:


> Just saw this post. Congrats on your boat it sure looks like a nice one. Everytime I would go to Texas we would go offshore fishing in my brother in laws boat. Sure a lot nicer fishing then at the lakes in Az. Just way to m,any jet skies and water skiers nowadays !


Thanks, Ive been worn out mentally waiting for stuff to be done on her. Seems it takes forever to get anything done, and its never when they say it will be done---at least not on a boat.


----------



## youngdon

I'm happy for you Ralph ! Let us know how the shakedown goes. That sure is a sweet ride.


----------



## glenway

Worth waiting for!

Now for some fish pics.


----------



## hassell

Real nice.


----------



## Larry

You have my jealousy...very nice boat!

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter

No doubt that is one sweet ride...


----------



## Antlerz22

Well Thursday took her out, I was less than happy. Porpoises pretty bad at certain speeds no matter the trim or motor height. She acts real ass heavy and it takes 19 1/2 mph before she planes out. That's taking the normal increase in throttle without hammering down, now if I hammer the throttle she jumps right on up and she runs 55mph at 5400 rpm (6000rpm is actual max--meaning I'm over propped since my max is 5400) using 3.2mpg--which at WOT (wide open throttle) is actually quite phenomenal. At cruising speed of 3500 rpm, she runs 32 mph getting 6.2 mpg; again that's unreal good gas mileage in a boat.

This picture was at 4200rpm, 39mph and was getting 4.3mpg again a real good number. Didnt take pictures of the WOT numbers but they were as I stated.








So Friday took it to a propeller specialist on my own, a guy that's been racing boats for over 30 years. He recommended to take the 4 inch spacer out from my jack plate set-up, getting the engine 4 inches closer to the transom. Also to change prop from a 3 blade 21 pitch, to a 4 blade 19 pitch, to help get the boats ass up easier and quicker, as well as have a slower planing speed. So after him I took the boat to the dealer and told him what I wanted and why, and it happens the exact same propeller specialist I went to, is the one the dealer uses to do his prop work. Small world as they say.

Also the engine display (the picture above) is coming on when my perko switch (disconnects all batteries from everything) is turned to the 1 position. Which it shouldnt, it should only come on when key is in the on position AND the perko is in the 1 position. Lastly my auto bilge isnt working when the perko switch is in the OFF position, which it should be. Reason is if the boat is rained into, and if I accidentally left the drain plug in, and left it overnight etc..which it should on the trailer. Also if the boat was kept in the water, the drain plug obviously would have to be in. But if the perko switch was off, then it could swamp/sink the boat right in the water if left long enough alone. So its going to be between 1 to 2 weeks before I get her back. Its always something---but all what I mentioned is on the dealer, so far as cost goes; as it was part of getting the boat set-up right before I accept her proper.

And thanks guys, I'm kind of partial to her as well!!


----------



## youngdon

I'm sorry to hear that things aren't "ship shape" right from the get go for you Ralph. But I know that you'll get her on an even keel asap. Keep us posted.


----------



## glenway

Doesn't sound like anything that can't be tweaked. Waiting is the hardest part. Are you expecting to use it year-round?


----------



## Fishshoot

Nice one there. Bull reds should be coming in soon go get some!!


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> I'm sorry to hear that things aren't "ship shape" right from the get go for you Ralph. But I know that you'll get her on an even keel asap. Keep us posted.


I will Don, I'm just so tired of the long drawn out process.



glenway said:


> Doesn't sound like anything that can't be tweaked. Waiting is the hardest part. Are you expecting to use it year-round?


Yes Glen for the most part year round, unless its near freezing or the like. Also plan on using it for hunting in the delta for hogs. As long as I'm anchored (using my talon) I can legally shoot out of the boat. And the hogs here come down to the waters edge to drink, all you have to do is find their spot they like to do it at and sit way back watching. Also that makes for getting them to the boat a lot easier than trying to drag one through mud and muck and palmettos through the woods/swamp all the way back to the waters edge.



Fishshoot said:


> Nice one there. Bull reds should be coming in soon go get some!!


Ahhh redfish one of my favorites to eat, but truthfully I prefer the rat reds, although I have never actually caught a bull (27+ inches) as I normally fish inshore.


----------



## knapper

A boat has a lot of possible problem sounds like minor ones to me.


----------



## Larry

Cavitation Cavitation Cavitation....

I bet you get rid of that 3 blade "racing Prop" and go for a 4, plus change the pitch, things will settle down. I also bet if you went back to the dealer they would replace it for free.

If your going to be in ruff water or go for long runs, I would think about some Bennet electric trim tabs also. Even on boats less than 30 but bigger than 16 foot they work great, plus your hourly burn time will decrease.

I wish you luck. In case you wondering how I know so much. We used to own a couple of Formula's in the past. The last was a Formula Thunderbird 292 with twin 454's.

why is it a guy from corn and ranch country like his boats. Just look at the news this week for Cedar Rapids...we always have plenty of water!

Good luck

Larry


----------



## Antlerz22

That's part of the agreement, me to test it out and get the right set-up (prop) for even swap. Also boat does have Lenco electric trim tabs. Even that wasn't enough to overcome the very thin rpm/mph that worked at a particular jack-plate height and trim combination. It was as finicky as I've ever seen. I'm expecting night and day results after changing----hopefully, and trim tabs shouldn't be needed until rough water when bow tries to rise too much. Or the boat rides/lists uneven from port to starboard, or vice versa due to weight distribution in boat. Tabs to me are for extra control, not to fix something that should be controllable through the jack-plate and trim functions ALONE.


----------



## Larry

I am positive you'll like the 4 blade prop better. But there's still a little more work and that's narrowing down the correct pitch. (unless you want just a fast boat) Not sure of your onboard electronics, but I recommend hand logging the speed/rpm starting at 20 mph in 5-10 mph increments until your wide open. Make your runs long enough also, such as 1/2 mile at 20, 1/2 mile at 25 etc. all in the direction of the same chop and wind if possible. Log temp/humidity when you do your testing . Also log the water chop and of course fuel amount.

Logging will help you and your dealer make the perfect choice of pitch for average conditions.I know this as Evinrude already has charts made up for just the right prop pitch.

Remember to also to load the boat as you would for your fishing day. If you plan on fishing allot with a buddy, have him/her come along when you test. (or throw in a couple road killed deer HA)

I hope I am not offending your intelligence as you may already know this. I just like that boat allot and I want you to have more fun fishing than worrying about performance issues.

Ill bet you a box of ammo when your making those long runs you'll fingers will be on the trim tabs and eyes on the Tach. no matter the list or the surface water conditions.


----------



## knapper

You may need to swing your compass both directions in order to know which way is north and all other directions with equipment on and off. Having your wipers on may throw off the compass by several degeress.


----------



## Antlerz22

knapper said:


> You may need to swing your compass both directions in order to know which way is north and all other directions with equipment on and off. Having your wipers on may throw off the compass by several degeress.


That's the one thing I haven't gotten is an actual boat compass. I need to, right now its shown (heading) on my MFD as long as the gps is working, which when MFD is on-- built in gps is constantly on. Also no wipers or the like and the t-top is aluminum so shouldn't interfere with the compass when I get one. When I do I'll compare it to the MFD reading to see if they match---they should.


----------



## Antlerz22

TheDuckMaster said:


> I am positive you'll like the 4 blade prop better. But there's still a little more work and that's narrowing down the correct pitch. (unless you want just a fast boat) Not sure of your onboard electronics, but I recommend hand logging the speed/rpm starting at 20 mph in 5-10 mph increments until your wide open. Make your runs long enough also, such as 1/2 mile at 20, 1/2 mile at 25 etc. all in the direction of the same chop and wind if possible. Log temp/humidity when you do your testing . Also log the water chop and of course fuel amount.
> 
> Logging will help you and your dealer make the perfect choice of pitch for average conditions.I know this as Evinrude already has charts made up for just the right prop pitch.
> 
> Remember to also to load the boat as you would for your fishing day. If you plan on fishing allot with a buddy, have him/her come along when you test. (or throw in a couple road killed deer HA)
> 
> I hope I am not offending your intelligence as you may already know this. I just like that boat allot and I want you to have more fun fishing than worrying about performance issues.
> 
> Ill bet you a box of ammo when your making those long runs you'll fingers will be on the trim tabs and eyes on the Tach. no matter the list or the surface water conditions.


No offense taken, I've seen some of the members on my boating forum do just as you said. They log every 500rpm increase with mpg, rpm, speed, and gph. Once I get a prop real close to 6000rpm, my engines max; then the other pieces of the equation should be easier to figure out. Such as my sweet spot for cruising, trolling, and overall performance. Speed isn't a concern for me, I just want a slower plane speed, bow down lower during slow speeds when I cant get on plane like in slow areas, and to eliminate the porpoising i had. Also the prop design is the same, its just the 4 blade version and a 19 pitch vs the old 21 AND the removal of 4inches of jack-plate spacer. The prop gurus at power tech and the propeller shop I took it to- to get a recommendation, BOTH came up with the same prop suggestions. The shop guy told me his recommendation and why, then to double check he got on the phone with power tech and they made the same diagnosis without the shop telling them what he had told me---so that told me they were pretty spot on. IF NOT, then the next prop will be an Evinrude prop specifically made for the G2, like either the RX4- 4blade, or Cyclone TBX 4 blade.

Here's that next prop that's going on for testing http://www.ptprop.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=3&category_id=28&manufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=46

BTW my prop slip is only* .0152* with 5400rpm, 55mph, and a gear ratio of 1.85/1, and 21 pitch---pretty damn good number that is!!


----------



## Larry

Your to kind as now I am sure I did impeded on your intellect. I am sorry.

Fact is I played with played with props boats and the most in 1996 then I had a 35 Formula with twin 7.4's. Like you,I played a lot but mine was not porposing it was was fuel economy as it drank it literally faster that you could pour into the carbs. Yes a whopping 31 gallons every hour at 5200 RPM. If I remember that was about .82 mpg with a 1.5' chop. However, I did get around 67 to 70.5mph out it if conditions were right. Not bad for stock 454 Chevy/Mercs hooked to a a pair of Bravo 1!

Looks like rakes and cups have come a long way since those days. Holy Cow!

Let me know if I can help in anyway. I doubt it though as you seem to be a very smart man on this subject!

Please keep us posted and I cannot wait to see some huge predator fish photos

Thank you for listening to my blabbing also....Larry


----------



## Antlerz22

Well dealer called and said they tested the boat after the modifications, and all is well. No porpoising, but he couldnt remember top speed or actual max rpm or what speed it started planing at.....who doesn't pay attention to that during a test? GEEZ. Anyway I can pick her up next week some time and I'll take pictures of cruising speed (speed where i get best mpg and gph--other than idle) and WOT speed and numbers as well. I still am waiting on some warranty items (2 seats and a seat gasket on my front live well) they had small cuts in them in discreet spots, but nothing brand new or costing what it did, should have ANY faults. But the are making good on that, so that's to their credit.


----------



## Larry

Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## Antlerz22

Well took it out 2 days ago with 2 guys from the dealer. Boat was loaded literally, 49 gals gas--full-- and 850lbs of people!!! I made them drive it to see, and it did exactly what I said. However they quickly were able to "dial" it out with trim , throttle and then the jack plate.Also they were able to get it past 5400rpm which was as fast as I could get her to go---they actually at one point got it to 6200rpm (6000 is max). From about mid rpm to WOT she runs flat and as you go faster you add trim slowly to get the nose up. They had me drive and it porpoised badly just as I had told them, but then they showed me and told me how to dial it out. One major thing was went it starts to hint at porpoise you have to power through it, if you don't and back off it exacerbates it greatly. That's another thing, when slowing down you have to simultaneously go negative trim as you throttle down/OFF. You cant just completely and suddenly shut down or it porpoises that way also. So starting, trim down all the way, jack plate down all the way,tabs down, and get friendly with the throttle till plane then start coming off tabs and going up in trim slowly.

He said its a performance boat with a performance engine, that it is very similar to a bass boat in many respects--like bow up when taking off---to stop that you have to pop/jump her on plane with plenty of throttle--which she does well. So all in all its a learning curve, but I have a better feeling now that they (both of them drove it) showed me it wasn't all the boats fault--but operator error as well. Guess 19 years with my alumacraft and 50hp merc wasnt enough of the right experience. Kinda like women, one is high maintenance beautiful and quirky, the other low maintenance and not so much to look at but predictable. If it continues being hard to master (for me) I'll buy a second prop to put on it, and use that one on now,for a back-up in case of breakage/problems on the water. But $500 for a prop aint cheap!!

All told we went 50mph wide open at 5800rpm, getting 5.2mpg which with a full load and WOT is as respectable in numbers as youre going to get--believe me. I'm extremely pleased in the gas mileage numbers she posted, however I didnt log anything as I was there trying to diagnose a "problem". I was part of the problem LOL


----------



## youngdon

We have met the enemy and they are we !

You'll get the hang of it Ralph, Sometimes complicated makes for a better result in the end, it looks like you can now see the light around the learning curve


----------



## glenway

That's cool the experts went with you and helped you out.


----------



## Antlerz22

Thanks guys. Well now I'm torn between going in my boat saturday fishing, or bowhunting on opening day---which I havent done in many years. Guess I'll know tomorrow evening.


----------



## youngdon

Well... Theres only one opening day...On the other hand, you have four fingers and a thumb......


----------



## prairiewolf

On the other hand, you have four fingers and a thumb...... Well some people do !!


----------



## youngdon

OUCH !

I'll guess Table saw !

If a coyote bit it off I'm gonna put you in my sig line Ed and we can start a debate over northern VS Southern Coyotes and their biting power.


----------



## Larry

Ralph...practice will make perfect. Welcome to the fast boat world!

Don...on a sideline the joint just below the fingernail on my left little finger is broken permanently from a coyote. I think his molar got me as he snapped. So northern may be huge but they are wimps!


----------



## prairiewolf

No Don, not me missing anything, just a statement, LOL of course I did run a saw blade up the middle of my left index finger about an inch. You can say I have a split hoof now.


----------



## Antlerz22

Here are some of her with the boat cover on, the last being a coupler/hitch lock that is practically impossible to remove without spending a LOT of time trying. I'm going to remove the pass through bolts ( 2 pass through kind) on the coupler and replace with 4 individual bolts that have the nut on the inside of the trailer tongue beam, then thieves cant remove and/or back the nut while turning the bolt. It keeps them from removing the coupler/hitch and replacing it with one, without the lock on it.


----------



## Antlerz22

Oh and I got my tracking device on her up and running, she currently is at the boat dealer getting some work done per sales agreement----now that I'm hunting and have some time. The gps seems to be about 30ft off (end track is the blue dot--if no movement in 5 minutes it goes into "end track"), but with a boat thats close enough to pinpoint it, also the tracking device was per my insurance agreement as I have her fully insured. Yellow dots are movement alerts/cookie trail.


----------



## hassell

Nice, should put a plug cover on the 4 way with a little electrical grease - helps with corrosion.


----------



## Larry

I'll be down around May for some serious fishing...hahahha. Looks great!


----------



## Antlerz22

hassell said:


> Nice, should put a plug cover on the 4 way with a little electrical grease - helps with corrosion.


Yea I'm thinking of cutting that one off, re-doing it back to where it comes out from the frame--soldering it and heat shrink it, with a built in cap. As well as with dielectric grease as you mentioned.


----------



## Antlerz22

TheDuckMaster said:


> I'll be down around May for some serious fishing...hahahha. Looks great!


May and June my favorite months period. And thanks, got to keep her from weathering, sun is hell on anything.Cover has a 10 year warranty, its Recacril, a competitor of Sunbrella but has a tighter weave than Sunbrella.


----------



## Antlerz22

Well finally have done some fishing the past 2 weekends (last week). My daughter christened the boat with the first legal sized fish, that's what made the christening bona fide---at least to me. We only caught three specks (speckled trout) as it was the first time we have tried jigs for anything in saltwater. We weren't jigging them but slightly jerking them as we reeled them in. We could only fish the river outlets into the bay as the winds the past 2 weekends was bad. We got soaked going 3 to 4 miles back down the bay where we had launched from. It took 25 minutes to go that distance as I had to tack because the waves were coming at the wrong angle to go directly to where we had launched from. Only took two pictures but will try in the future to take a few more than the cursory 2, I sent.

If you know how to rotate the picture please do as I tried and cant figure it out.


----------



## ReidRH

Great Looking Boat! Glad You Got her Christened! Nothing but better Times ahead!


----------



## hassell

Congrats., looks pretty calm there HA !!


----------



## youngdon

Good work setting the hook on them Ralph ! Glad to see you finally got out....and posted......lol


----------



## Antlerz22

ReidRH said:


> Great Looking Boat! Glad You Got her Christened! Nothing but better Times ahead!


Thanks, hopefully the weather will be less windy in the near future, also rivers are up so cant go bream or crappie fishing just yet.



hassell said:


> Congrats., looks pretty calm there HA !!


Yea that was in protected waters so to speak, it got wavy there as well hours later. That's when I decided to go back out in the bay and head back before it really got bad (storms were predicted that night---a Sunday) 2 weeks ago, that had passed through Texas towards us. You remember them or should--it was pretty windy etc....



youngdon said:


> Good work setting the hook on them Ralph ! Glad to see you finally got out....and posted......lol


Yea you have to have the drag set slightly soft or you pull it out of their mouths. Lost one at least 2ft long---couldn't tell if it was a redfish or speck. I think the latter, but was a fun outing. My daughter really enjoyed herself and to me that's all that matters. I could care less if I catch anything or not, just getting out is soul therapy.


----------



## Antlerz22

Had we of had live shrimp, we would have done much better I think. They tasted really good too, with hush puppies, coleslaw, and shrimp---don't forget that sweet tea!


----------



## glenway

Fun catching those trout - my favorites. Caught a mess of them in the Gulf of Mexico off South Padre Island, TX. Smacked 'em on the head, put 'em on ice and they were still mushy when I took them from the skillet. What the heck? Fragile buggers.


----------



## Antlerz22

glenway said:


> Fun catching those trout - my favorites. Caught a mess of them in the Gulf of Mexico off South Padre Island, TX. Smacked 'em on the head, put 'em on ice and they were still mushy when I took them from the skillet. What the heck? Fragile buggers.


Mmmm you might have had white trout, those are especially mushy meat and need to be eaten fresh as I hear they don't freeze well so to speak.


----------

